# Puerto paralelo: protector y numero de bits de entrada



## xhackdavidx (May 20, 2007)

hola

Antes de nada, queria decir que soy un poco torpe en esto de la electronica

Tengo dos preguntas:

Esta es facil: ¿Cuantos bits (patillas) de entrada tiene el puerto paralelo estandar y como puedo hacer para leer los datos con io.dl?: he visto en google la imagen del puerto, pero no me pone cuales son de entrada y cuales de salida, y en io.dll pone que le 8 bits

__EDITO__


esta primera pregunta ya la he solucionado, leyendo los post de un poco mas abajo, en esta pagina he encontrado todo lo que nesesito:
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/computer/leer_lpt/index.htm

PERO sin embargo, 5 entradas me han parecido pocas, me gustaria poder duplicarlas, o convertirlas en 8 o algo asi

y sigo teniendo la duda de como se lee : ¿si solo hay 5 entradas y el io.dll lee 8 de donde saca los 3 bits restantes?


__FIN EDITO__





La segunda es mas complicada:

Nesesito algun esquema de un protector de puerto paralelo (se mo rompio uno), a ser posible para la entrada y la salida de datos, la unica condiccion es que no lleve reles (he oido hablar de los optoacopladores ¿que es y como se usa?)

Gracias de antemano


----------



## xhackdavidx (May 20, 2007)

He estado mirando en google y he visto que siempre llevan unas resistencias conectadas (los optoacoplodores)

¿para que se conectan y cual es su valor?


----------



## mabauti (May 20, 2007)

postea el diagrama que encontraste, asi sera mejor auxiliarte.


----------



## xhackdavidx (May 20, 2007)

esto es lo que vi


----------

